# Fractured Back/Control Pain



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

My back is fractured; lower right side, just above hip. Dr's said it would heal; it hasn't. If I stand, even a small amount of time, I really pay for it the next day. I should say days. Is there anything to control the pain? Pain is controlling my quality of life.


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

I am currently dealing with 2 compression fractures, T5 and T6, after the 1st week taking 4 Advil at a time 3 times a day does the pain control for me UNLESS I am really active in lifting or carrying stuff. Then I take hydrocodone with Advil conbo and that dampenes the acute pain pretty well.


----------



## MoTightwad (Sep 6, 2011)

Sandra, go to the doctor and ask him to refer you to the nearest pain clinic and then ask that Dr to try one of the "neurostimulatioon Therapy" systems on you for the chronic pain. I had surgery on my back a few years ago and it just got worse and that is what my doctor did. I had the permanent unit put in about a month ago and I am very happy with the results. I am on Medicare so don;t know the costs yet, but it is nice to be almost pain free for a while. Of course, there is surgery involved where they put the wires in your back, but it is short lived. At least check it out and see if it is something you want to do. Better then pain pills or shots. Good luck.


----------



## moeh1 (Jan 6, 2012)

A TENs unit (external neuro stimulator) may help, they aren't very expensive. Also ask about a rigid back brace, the kind like a turtle shell, they lift your upper torso and put the weight on your hips, bypassing your back plus they restrict bending and twisting.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Where do I get a TENS unit? Seems like the easiest way to start.


----------



## gimpy (Sep 18, 2007)

Assuming you are talking about a compression fracture, a turtle suit...It's basically a plastic plate cuirass, or an old style corset. It will help to put pressure on the belly which in turn stabilizes the spine.

If you can at all get access to a heated pool, walk in neck deep water. Don't swim, just walk and try to concentrate on having a normal, slow but normal gait.

See a bone specialist as to why you have a fracture. Compression fractures usually mean either osteoporosis or cancer.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I have osteopena-sp? Step before osteoporosis. Mom had osteoporosis really bad.


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

Sandra Spiess said:


> Where do I get a TENS unit? Seems like the easiest way to start.


I have seen them on-line Amazon I think. Just Google it. I have degenerated disc disease, Two discs compressed, both knees have no cartilage on the inner part of the bone. 

Don't go to a pain clinic. I was going to go to one that advertised Natural cures for pain. So I went to check it out. They handed me a 7 pages of papers to sign. It was all about drugs. 

But the one that got me was by signing I was giving them permission to send me or bring in a mental health doctor. That is very dangerous. 

I have a friend who was a Director of Mental Health for a State in one of their clinics always advised me to avoid any contact in that manner. It you own guns, or are off grid look out you maybe opening a door you wish you didn't. JUST A WARNING

As for pain I do as mentioned above I use a pain prescription, & Aleve. I pay close attention to my use of pain medicine, use the least I can. I stay accountable to my doctor in the use. If you can find a doctor that won't try to shove you off to a pain clinic. I ask them right up front I take this & do you have an issue with continuing to write it. But I have used the same doctor for about the last three years & she has no issues with the way I use them & she appreciates my accountability to her. For Goodness sakes do not use multiple doctors for prescriptions. 
Something else that works but is a prescription also is Voltaren Gel (Diclofenaz sodium Topical gel 1%)


----------



## moeh1 (Jan 6, 2012)

You can get a TENs online. But if you have good insurance, your doc can write a script. Most medical covers it as durable medical equipment at 80%. They ran about $100 so mine cost me $20 out of pocket. Well worth it when things flare up. You really should look at the brace options, I agree with gimpy, get an orthoped opinion.


----------



## gimpy (Sep 18, 2007)

Sandra Spiess said:


> I have osteopena-sp? Step before osteoporosis. Mom had osteoporosis really bad.


Osteopenia, yes is the designation one less than osteoporosis. However if you've actually fractured something you need to be reevaluated by a specialist. Most of those specialists are a subset of Nephrologists so you could call a local Nephrologist and ask who to see about Bone Metabolism Specialist. There are many potential reasons for it and the primary care people by and large just assume you need fosamax or something like it when that's simply for what is the most common type, but not all. If you take that for the wrong type it will actually accelerate osteoporosis. Some forms of osteoporosis are reversible, not just able to be stabilized. Most primary doctors don't seem to know that. Bone Metabolism is a very new specialty. It also is a specialty that requires a larger population for them to see enough patients to keep busy, so unless you are in a very big city you probably won't find one in private practice. You will probably need to contact a teaching hospital that has a Nephrology residency. Over the span of about a year I broke 6 bones just sitting, walking and one minor fall. They ended up taking a chunk of my hip for analysis to figure out what was wrong. It ended up being something they'd never seen or read about. The turtle suit I had to get through a place that sold splints


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Gimpy Thanks so much for info. I'm in Ral/Dur NC area. There's several teaching hosp's here. Including Duke, which is among the top 10 hosp's in the world.


----------



## gimpy (Sep 18, 2007)

Sandra Spiess said:


> Gimpy Thanks so much for info. I'm in Ral/Dur NC area. There's several teaching hosp's here. Including Duke, which is among the top 10 hosp's in the world.


Actually Duke lost their accreditation in a lot of specialties in the 90's. I don't know if Nephrology was one of them...Probably not...in which case they may be ok for non-surgical stuff. They don't exactly advertise that. You might ask what boards have them certified. Is Chapel Hill too far?

The question to ask them is, "Are your Chief Residents eligible to sit for Board exams in their specialties?"

Maybe they fixed whatever was wrong? I have been out of the loop for a long time.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ch Hill is not far. What are you suggesting?


----------



## gimpy (Sep 18, 2007)

I'd be surprised if they didn't have a bone metabolism specialist


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I've not heard good things about Duke for some time either; so if you can get to Chapel Hill, it might be wise to check out that doctor.

Wish I had better information to give; however, my physical ailment is only arthritis, though I do have some osteoporosis (mispelled) in my back. What I'm taking for my pain is ACV mixed with raw honey; and some Alieve on occasions.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I have nothing as serious as you have. But, although it may not be equal to your issues, I have found that taking a magnesium, calcium, vitamin d and potassium supplement have helped with my bone problem. I don't take large amounts of them but notice when I miss taking them on a day. I just thought it might help a bit and is very easy to do.
Good luck with finding some relief. Constant pain is very wearing.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

where I want to- I do take those supplements.


----------

